# Looking for first system for bass heavy music UNDER 300



## andythelegend27 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I'm looking for my first system to go in a small bedroom. I listen mainly to dubstep and rap music, both very bass heavy. I was thinking about the Onkyo HTS3300 but my main concern is a good sub that hits hard. I wouldnt mind a 3.1 system just to have a good sub to meet my $300 budget. Anyone have any good recommendations?


Andy


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If your looking for a real solid getup with a beast of a sub $300 is not gonna get you there you'll need to step up your budget by atleast double in my opinion.:T


----------



## andythelegend27 (Apr 14, 2011)

parts-express dot /pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-696

I like this, although I would need a receiver. Thoughts?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Bambino nails it. The only way to come remotely close to meeting your budget would be to look for used gear from Craigslist, Ebay, or perhaps Audiogon. Even then, it simply is not possible to get a system with quality Bass for 300 total.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The closest thing I can think of would be a pair of these:

http://www.electronics-expo.com/make-a-store/item/INFPRIMUS362/Infinity/P362/1.html

I would contact their customer service for deals :bigsmile: as well as more information, however.

If you want strong bass, it means you need a lot of amplification. I would probably go for a receiver that can dish out a solid 160 watts into 4 ohms.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

While your budget is short, I don't think its terribly short, IF you have some wood working skills, and DIY skills, or can trade labor for it from someone you trust.

You can do speakers and a sub in the $300 range. It's going to take more to make them pretty and with a plate amp it will cost more, but you could try and find a used sub with a working amp and blown driver real cheap. I'm sure you could find a good used home theater AVR with a internal crossover for the sub pretty cheap too. Overall, you could get a pretty decent system in the $400 range if you shop hard, are patient, and put in some personal time.

Warning, this isn't for everyone, and its just a suggestion:

For a sub that will hit hard and not destroy the bank, you could try this. http://www.billfitzmaurice.com/autotuba.html
The driver is under $40. http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/MCM-AUDIO-SELECT-55-2421-/55-2421

For quality, but cheap speakers, you could get these. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-702

Again, this is just a suggestion, but if you hit up craigslist and shop hard, you should be able to get a working AVR with sub out and a internal crossover, and a working sub plate amp pretty cheap.

I don't think you would be happy with that Onkyo HTIB system at all. I know first hand that the subs are a joke and sound very poor.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Or, if you don't have the option to build anything and need to buy. This might work as a $300 budget system.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=252-125

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=303-422

Quality should be better then a HTIB, and those monkey coffins should put out more bass too. The DIY route should give a noticeable step up in quality, but that isn't for everyone.

You can also just try and find good used speakers really cheap as well. Hit up craigslist for Infinity SM series. If you can find some with the 15" woofers and 103db sensitivity, then you won't need a whole lot to power them.


----------

